# Minn Kota Motor



## Tonyjo (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi

I am very new to the art of fishing from a kayak. Being of the more aged type I have opted to fit myself out with a 30 kg Viking Kayak 'Fisherman' complete with a Minn Kota C2 30 30" Electric motor with 5 forward and 3 reverse gear speeds. The tiller for the motor has been modified by the kayak seller prior to the sale to accommodate an adjustable manual extension bar (a "Ronstan Battlestick") - see photos. I have since used the kayak and motor very successfully however always look for the easier way to life especially when it is quite an art to find neutral when trying to stop.

My enquiries reveal that it must be possible to convert the manual tiller to an electric switchbox system. I would be very interested in discovering whether someone has seen something similar on other motors or who I might talk to regarding this.

Thanks

Tony Jo
Brisbane Area


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Tony.

I think you'll find that few of the people on here have motors (there are a few exceptions). It therefore may be difficult to get relevant advice. I hope I'm proven wrong.


----------



## Tonyjo (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Jon... no luck there... seems the way to go is to run this little sucker into its grave and upgrade on the latest version which comes all-singing-dancing remote even GPS! It'll cost but then again it should be worth it.


----------

